# Explosive Devices in Amherst, NS



## Scott (9 Dec 2020)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/amherst-police-loud-blast-detonating-device-agnew-street-1.5833149


> Police detonate device in Amherst after 2 large blasts this week
> 
> Police chief says there's no evidence to suggest those responsible are intentionally looking to harm others
> CBC News · Posted: Dec 09, 2020 8:37 AM AT | Last Updated: 18 minutes ago
> ...


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Dec 2020)

How does such a statement even come close to passing the sniff test? ???



> There's no targeted threat or immediate threat except these things happened in public areas,....


----------



## Scott (9 Dec 2020)

Yeah. No clue, and given that this has been going on a few days I am surprised it hasn't hit the media more.


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Dec 2020)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> How does such a statement even come close to passing the sniff test? ???



Yea exactly. 



> "I haven't been able to be in touch with my police chief to get a formal briefing,



That's not suspicious at all.


----------



## Weinie (9 Dec 2020)

My home town. There are some freaking wing nuts there, some in positions of authority.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Dec 2020)

Weinie said:
			
		

> My home town. There are some freaking wing nuts there, some in positions of authority.



Only place I've every seen a disco ball at a Dooleys!


----------



## Scott (9 Dec 2020)

It also had Legends *sniff*

Elm Tree is still ticking though.


----------



## Weinie (9 Dec 2020)

Scott said:
			
		

> It also had Legends *sniff*
> 
> _*Elm Tree is still ticking though.*_


 
I think Legends burnt down (nothing suspicious though cough...cough)


 I have some very good (and some really foggy) memories of the Elm Tree.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Dec 2020)

Which one is/was the old train station?


----------



## Weinie (9 Dec 2020)

Legends was one building over from the old train station. The Elm Tree is about two hundred metres the other way.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Dec 2020)

Weinie said:
			
		

> My home town. There are some freaking wing nuts there, some in positions of authority.



Good sir - there are wingnuts everywhere in positions of authority - we've both met a few in our time.


----------



## Scott (10 Dec 2020)

Apparently they've got one suspect in custody and another person of interest.

Still all very quiet about this.


----------



## Sub_Guy (10 Dec 2020)

Scott said:
			
		

> Apparently they've got one suspect in custody and another person of interest.
> 
> Still all very quiet about this.



It won't take long to get the 2nd suspect. Everyone knows everyone there. It's not too often my hometown of Amherst makes the news, but when they do it's spectacular!


----------

